# Mausgeschwindigkeit in KDE

## Benzman

Hi,

Ich hab ein kleines Problem mit meiner Maus (Logitech MX1000). Der Zeiger bewegt sich einfach zu schnell und ich finde keine Möglichkeit die Geschwindigkeit zu drosseln. Weder eine Veränderung der Einstellungen im KDE Kontrollzentrum noch das Einstellen mit "xset m" bringen eine Veränderung.

Gibt es vielleicht igendwo noch eine Möglichkeit die Mausgeschwindigkeit runter zu stellen, die ich noch nicht gefunden habe?

----------

## loveandpeace

Hallo, 

ich greife diesen (angefangenen) Thread mal auf, weil er der aktuellste zu dem Thema ist, den ich durch die Suche mit den Stichworten 'Maus' und 'schnell' gefunden habe.

Ich habe exakt genau das gleiche Problem wie oben schon beschrieben wurde. Mein Mauszeiger ist wahnsinnig schnell, ich kann ihn kaum steuern, schon gar nicht mit meinem Trackball. Es geht hier noch nicht mal hauptsaechlich um meine Feinmotorik, sondern insbesonder darum, dass ich visuell etwas beeintraechtigt bin und dem Mauszeiger nicht staendig bei seinen Blitzausfluegen in alle erdenklichen Ecken des Bildschirmes folgen kann (mag die Konsole mit der Bedienung ueber die Tastatur eh lieber  :Wink:  ).

Ich habe versucht, die Geschwindigkeit ueber das Kontrollzentrum von KDE einzustellen - kein Erfolg. Habe es mit xset m 0 und  xset m 0 0 versucht - kein Erfolg. Habe in der xorg.conf nachgeschaut (wobei das sowieso irrelevant ist, wenn ich die Maus ueber USB angeschlossen hab, oder?) und konnte auch hier nichts bewirken.

Habe mich durch diverse Threads zu diesem Thema gewuehlt wie z. B. folgende:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-437573-highlight-maus+schnell.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-415710-highlight-maus+schnell.html

Auch dass sie manchmal einfach 'irgendwo drauf klickt' wie in diesem Thread beschrieben, kommt manchmal vor.

Weiss einer von euch eine Loesung? So wie sich der Zeiger jetzt verhaelt, ist es einfach nur anstrengend, vor lauter Anstrengung, ihn genau zu positionieren, werd ich schon ganz hibbelig und dann zischt er nur noch schlimmer ueber den Bildschirm.  :Wink:  Mit meiner vorherigen Maus (eine ganz normale optische Maus) ging es so gerade noch, ihn zu kontrollieren, aber mit den Trackball geht es absolut nicht. Und ich wuerde halt schon gern meinen Trackball unter Gentoo verwenden. Vorher hatte ich so eine 08/15-billig-Maus vom Discounter, jetzt verwende ich einen Logitech TrackMan Wheel.

Besten Dank im Voraus,

lg, 

eva

----------

## chilla

Hi, 

ich hatte das Problem mal mit einer Razer Maus, welche die dpi-konfiguration auf der Maus selbst abspeichert. Abhilfe schaffte ein booten von windoes, installiern der Treiber und runter- bzw. raufsetzen der dpi-anzahl. 

Was aber auch abhilfe schaffen könnte ist ein anderes Protokoll im der xporg zu verwenden. Welches benutzt ihr denn?

----------

## Polynomial-C

Hi,

also das mit der unglaublich schnellen Maus habe ich auch, wenn ich eine USB-Maus benutze und diese als "Zweitmaus" in der xorg.conf eingerichtet ist, spricht ich habe (noch von früher) eine PS2-Maus als "Erstmaus" in der config drinstehen. Nehme ich nun den Eintrag für die PS2-Maus raus und mache somit die USB-Maus zu meiner "Erstmaus", dann ist die Geschwindigkeit des Cursors wieder normal.

Die relevante Stelle in meiner xorg.conf sieht so aus:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

    ...

    InputDevice "PS2-Mouse" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice "USB-Mouse" "SendCoreEvents"

EndSection

```

 *chilla wrote:*   

> ich hatte das Problem mal mit einer Razer Maus, welche die dpi-konfiguration auf der Maus selbst abspeichert. Abhilfe schaffte ein booten von windoes, installiern der Treiber und runter- bzw. raufsetzen der dpi-anzahl.

 

Für die Razer Copperhead gibt es razertool. Ein ebuild für dieses nette Progrämmchen wurde auch schon eingereicht. Damit kann man die DPI-Zahl AFAIK unter Linux genauso umstellen wie unter Windows.

----------

## loveandpeace

Hallo und guten Abend, 

das Problem hat sich erledigt. Ich hab keine Ahnung wieso, aber die Maus ist langsam geworden - zumindest langsamer.

Ich habe, bevor ich den ersten Beitrag geschrieben hab alle Befehle, die ich in irgendwelchen Threads gefunden hab und die evtl. hilfreich sein koennten, ausprobiert - zunaechst auch irgendwie ohne signifikantes Ergebnis. Dass ich die Befehle ausprobiert hab war eigentlich sowieso nur eine 'Absicherung', damit ich hier nicht poste, obwohl es eigentlich geht - die Befehle hatte ich aber auch schon vor einiger Zeit ausprobiert und es hatte sich damals keine Veraenderung eingestellt.

 *Polynomial-C wrote:*   

> Die relevante Stelle in meiner xorg.conf sieht so aus: 
> 
> ```
> 
>   Section "ServerLayout" 
> ...

 

*bloedfrag* Rein aus Interesse:

Ich habe diese Section gar nicht in meiner xorg.conf, haette ich sie dann hinzufuegen muessen (wenn das Problem weiterhin bestanden haette  :Wink:  )?

Auf jeden Fall bin ich froh, dass es jetzt funktioniert - vielen Dank!  :Smile: 

lg, 

eva

----------

## Polynomial-C

Also eine Sektion namens "ServerLayout" müßtest du eigentlich auch haben. Ansonsten würde ich mich jetzt sehr wundern, daß dein X-Server überhaupt funktioniert  :Wink: 

----------

## Vortex375

Mich würde auch mal interessieren wie ich meine Maus (Razer Diamondback) etwas zähmen kann. In der Desktopumgebung kann ich die Mausgeschwindigkeit mit xset zwar anpassen. In ET und ein paar anderen Spielen jedoch wird die Einstellung per xset ignoriert.

Standardmäßig ist die Maus leider viel zu schnell. Selbst wenn ich in ET die Maussensitivität auf ganz niedrig stelle ist sie noch recht schnell. 

Gut wäre daher eine Lösung "auf niedrigerer Ebene", also quasi beim X-Server selbst, sodass Programme die Einstellungen für die Mausgeschwindigkeit nicht mehr umgehen können. Eigentlich dachte ich ja, dass die Option "Resolution" so etwas bewirken kann, aber leider ist diese Option völlig wirkungslos.

----------

## UTgamer

@Vortex375, hat er doch geschrieben: *Polynomial-C wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Für die Razer Copperhead gibt es razertool. Ein ebuild für dieses nette Progrämmchen wurde auch schon eingereicht. Damit kann man die DPI-Zahl AFAIK unter Linux genauso umstellen wie unter Windows.

 

Wie kann man eigentlich so eine bescheute HW kaufen die ihre Werte in der Maus selbst abspeichert, und die ab Werk sowieso zu schnell sind? Augen auf beim HW-Kauf, weil die muß man ja bei jeder Auflösungsumstellung neu programmieren.

----------

## Polynomial-C

Hi,

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Mich würde auch mal interessieren wie ich meine Maus (Razer Diamondback) etwas zähmen kann. In der Desktopumgebung kann ich die Mausgeschwindigkeit mit xset zwar anpassen. In ET und ein paar anderen Spielen jedoch wird die Einstellung per xset ignoriert.

 

Man kann zumindest über die xorg.conf noch die DPI-Zahl der Maus mit angeben: 

```
# Razer Copperhead

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "USB-Mouse"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option      "Protocol"      "IMPS/2"

    Option      "Device"        "/dev/input/mice"

    Option      "Buttons"       "5"

    Option      "ZAxisMapping"  "4 5"

    Option      "SendCoreEvents"        "true"

    Option      "dpi"           "2000"

EndSection
```

Das sollte die Mausgeschwindigkeit schonmal etwas "zähmen" (bei der Diamondback halt dann "1600" statt "2000" angeben).

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> Wie kann man eigentlich so eine bescheute HW kaufen die ihre Werte in der Maus selbst abspeichert, und die ab Werk sowieso zu schnell sind?

 

Diese Aussage zeigt ziemlich deutlich, daß du die Maus kein bischen kennst. Der Grund, daß man diese Werte in der Maus abspeichern kann, ist der, daß diese Maus fünf verschiedene Profile bietet, unter denen man mehrere Einstellungen abspeichern kann. Die Copperhead kann man zwischen 400, 800, 1600 und 2000 DPI Auflösung umschalten, sowie die USB-Rate zwischen 125, 500 und 1000 Hz. Ich habe das zum Bleistift so eingestellt bei mir, daß Profil 1 mein Standardprofil mit 1600 DPI und 500 Hz Rate ist, welches ich für normale Desktoparbeit benutze aber auch zum ET-Spielen. Profil 2 habe ich dann auf 400 DPI und 125 Hz eingestellt, welches ich dann für "Feinarbeiten", wie Bilder unter Gimp bearbeiten, benutze. Anders als von dir impliziert, muß man diese Profile nur einmal in der Maus abspeichern und kann dann mit den beiden Maustasten, die sich an der rechten Seite der Maus befinden, zwischen den fünf Profilen umschalten.

Ach übrigens, Vortex375 sprach bei sich von einer Razer Diamondback, die sowas leider nicht kann. Die hat einen fest eingestellten DPI-Wert von 1600 und ist damit vermutlich für die meisten Leute etwas zu schnell.

----------

## UTgamer

Danke für Info, nein kannte ich wirklich nicht, das mit Profil wechseln an der Maus selbst klingt interressant, und ich dachte beide wären (bau-)gleich. Hab mal wieder was neues dazugelernt.

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> Man kann zumindest über die xorg.conf noch die DPI-Zahl der Maus mit angeben
> 
> Das sollte die Mausgeschwindigkeit schonmal etwas "zähmen" (bei der Diamondback halt dann "1600" statt "2000" angeben). 

 

Hmm, diese "dpi" Option scheint bei mir genauso wirkungslos zu sein wie die Option "Resolution".

Ich hab mit verschiedenen Werten (von 400 bis 1600) herumprobiert und konnte überhaupt keinen Unterschied feststellen. Hab auch sowohl den "evdev" wie den "mouse" Treiber getestet und beide ignorieren die dpi-Einstellung.

Der Abschnitt meiner xorg.conf sieht so aus:

```

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Mouse0"

        Driver          "evdev"

        Option          "Name" "Razer Razer Diamondback Optical Mouse"

#       Option          "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option          "dpi" "1600"

EndSection
```

----------

## Polynomial-C

Nimm mal den IMPS/2 Treiber für die Maus. Damit habe ich die Geschwindigkeit des Cursors wenigstens etwas reduziert bekommen sobald ich als Option noch den DPI-Wert mit angegeben habe.

----------

## loveandpeace

Hallo,

 *Polynomial-C wrote:*   

> Also eine Sektion namens "ServerLayout" müßtest du eigentlich auch haben. Ansonsten würde ich mich jetzt sehr wundern, daß dein X-Server überhaupt funktioniert  

 

*schaem* Ich hab nicht richtig geschaut. War ja klar. Hatte beim Suchen in vi nicht die Gross-/Kleinschreibung beachtet. Natuerlich hab ich die Section!  :Wink:  Das kommt davon, wenn man 'mal eben schnell' was schauen/suchen will...

Sorry fuer meine (in Nachhinein bescheuerte) Frage aus meinem letzten Beitrag!  :Wink: 

lg, 

eva

----------

